# A Tale Of Two Steaks



## john a (Jun 27, 2007)

*Threw a rib eye on for the wife and a NY strip for me. Local butcher has only Choice grade, a world of difference from the supermarket Select grade. *


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice. Great looking taters too.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm hearing that beef is whats for dinner song right now.  Looks good.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 27, 2007)

GRRREAT Job John Looks fine


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 27, 2007)

Great lookin steaks!!! Everything is muy bueno!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2007)

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome John!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

Dang John, that looks fantastic.  Hmm, steak and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 28, 2007)

Good looking cow there John!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2007)

Mmmm Perfect !


----------



## john a (Jun 29, 2007)

Desertdog said:
			
		

> Thanks for the website tip, John!  Looks like a goooood one.
> 
> Now I can admire your cooking expertise from a different angle. :?
> 
> ...



Hey DD, glad to see you made it on over. This is a great site, no sniping, trolling, etc with these folks; you'll enjoy it, even with JB here.  :roll:


----------

